# 1939 Club Sports Paramount.



## cyclingday (Jan 14, 2018)

I was curious about this 1939 model Schwinn Paramount/Superior.
Has anyone ever come across one of these frames?
If you look at the spec sheet, it's a racing frame, but has the fender tabs of the longer wheel base Sports Tourist model.
This ones kind of a cross between the two.


 

 It's a pretty sharp looking bike, I just wonder if any of these have ever turned up?


----------



## sarmis (Jan 15, 2018)

“For racing and speeding only “

Gotta love that prose.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 15, 2018)

Cool stuff, reminds me of this later "Clubman" that seems to be pretty illusive.


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 15, 2018)

I have 2 ...
  both are 26 X 1.375 wheel
  one is a 3 speed blackout hub.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 15, 2018)

Which? 
The prewar Club Sports or the postwar Clubman?


----------



## Bikerider007 (Jan 15, 2018)

Man that's a cool Clubman model. I thought those were a Raleigh thing in late 40's-50's. I don't have a Club one, but do have a mostly original Superior Tourist I figure to be 40'-41' based on serial. Could use restoring and a few correct (although mostly era correct as is) parts, but is fun as is.


----------



## Oilit (Jan 16, 2018)

Bikerider007 said:


> Man that's a cool Clubman model. I thought those were a Raleigh thing in late 40's-50's. I don't have a Club one, but do have a mostly original Superior Tourist I figure to be 40'-41' based on serial. Could use restoring and a few correct (although mostly era correct as is) parts, but is fun as is.



I think it Was a Raleigh thing, but Schwinn persisted in trying to get Americans interested in adult bicycles, without much luck.


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 16, 2018)

mine are like the Club Sports with the fender mount tabs higher up on the frame & Fork.
   Both are currently disassembled


----------



## rhenning (Jan 17, 2018)

Clubman bikes were a British bike fad in the 1930s through the 1950s.  They were the bike the young lads (teens through 20s) rode.  This my version made from a prewar (1941) Schwinn New world with Superior crank option.  Roger


----------



## Bikerider007 (Jan 17, 2018)

That is a neat ad as well, had not seen before. The biggest difference is that the wheel base is about 2" shorter than the Sports Tourist and some options like Dunlop tires as standard. I would think the lugs are same style for the Paramount, but who knows.

Here is my filet brazed Superior Sports Tourist from the early 40's. Upgraded Paramount hubs and dual brakes like the Paramount version. The 700c don't fit the brake reach well and it needs original pointed front fender (its newer) along with a few other things, but have not come across one or even looked recently. Would also like an old Schwinn seat bag at some point. Does still have the Superior headset which is pretty rare. I had brakes French style, but have since moved back down bars. Also turned brake pads in front, they reach about 3/4 of the rim.


----------

